# Surly 1x1 and Alfine?



## andyh2 (Mar 8, 2008)

Alfine is 42mm chainline.

1x1 has chainstay clearance for wide tyres which looks like it limits size of chainring that can be run at 42mm chainline.

Does anyone know the max size chainring that the 1x1 can take for 42mm clearance and or has anyone successfully fitted Alfine to there 1x1?

Thanks


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

andyh2 said:


> Alfine is 42mm chainline...


Mine came with dished sprockets, when I flip it outward the chainline is 47mm. I was able to get 47mm by adjusting the spacers on the BB. It's not a 1x1, I think the idea should transfer.


----------



## andyh2 (Mar 8, 2008)

That's helpful, I'l check if my sprocket's dished.


----------

